# Kleines Projekt für Java



## Kenan89 (16. Jan 2012)

Hallo Spieleprogrammierer,

ich will mit JMonkeyEngine arbeiten und damit Spiele programmieren. Ich denke, dass ist auch eine gute Übung, um seine Java-Kenntnisse zu vertiefen.

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie das gemacht wird. Momentan habe ich nur JMonkeyEngine. Als Einstieg will ich nur ein kleines wirtschaftsaufbauspiel programmieren, im stil von pizza connection 2. Meine Fragen sind...

...Dafür brauche ich doch auch eine Grafik Engine. Herausgefunden habe ich etwas über Monkey3d. Ist er gut?

...Woher kriege ich 3D-Modelle? Da ich nichts kommerzielles vorhabe, will ich mir nicht die Mühe für 3D Modelle machen.

...Wie funktioniert das Zusammenspiel zwischen 3D-Modellen, Monkey3D und JMonkeyEngine?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## irgendjemand (16. Jan 2012)

ich weis nicht ob du mal in meinen aktuellen thread reingesehen hast ... aber es klingt für mich so als das du noch nicht wirklich viel erfahrung mit java und/oder spielen hast ...

da ich selbst gerade dabei bin etwas zu entwickeln *soll erstmal nichts großes werden* könntest du davon vielleicht einige ideen mitnehmen

zu deinem post selbst

es macht einen unterschied ob du nur rein logisch spielen willst oder auch mit entsprechender grafik ...
da du schon was von 3D ansprichst soll das ganze denke ich mal auch grafisch einen guten eindruck machen ...

ohne dir jetzt den mut zu nehmen würde ich dir raten dich erstmal in die grundlegende entwicklung von spielen einzuarbeiten ...
danach solltest du dir unbedingt alles zum thema 3D grafik reinziehen ... dabei wirst du auf viel pseudo-code treffen der sich mit kleinen anpassungen für viele sprachen eignet ..
wenn du dann die entsprechenden grundlagen fürs spiele desgin hast und dich dafür entschieden hast das ganze mit einer gewissen sprache und vielleicht einem gewissen framwork umzusetzen solltest du dich auf jeden fall gut in die sprache einarbeiten ...
ich rede hier nicht von simplen basics die man aus jedem buch lesen kann ... sondern schon wirklich vom intuitiven programmieren ... ala : du hast ne aufgabe und weist sofort ohne irgendwo nachzusehen eine guten lösungsweg und kannst diesen in kürzester zeit umsetzen ... und damit meine ich auch recht große projekte und nicht nur : was is 1+1 ?

wenn du soweit bist hast du eigentlich alle grundlagen die du brauchst und kannst dich dann mit dem gewählten framework befassen ...

zu guter letzt musst du nur alles wissen kombinieren und du kannst mit dem eigentlichen spiel beginnen ...

ich möchte dich vorwarnen : ohne ausreichende fachkenntnisse können gerade 3D-"spiele" sehr zeitaufwändig werden ... ich würde dir für dein "kleines" projekt mindestens 6 monate vorschlagen ... wenn du es schneller schaffst da du z.b. die nötigen grundlagen drauf hast und sehr gut im programmieren bist lass ich mich natürlich gerne überraschen und melde mich schon mal als betatester =D ...

trotz der harten worte : vielleicht konntest du ja was nützliches rauslesen ...
und viel glück bei deinem projekt


----------



## Kenan89 (16. Jan 2012)

Gibt es vielleicht irgendwelche Spiele mit offenem Code? Die Beispielprojekte von JMonkeyEngine sind jetzt nicht sooo...


----------



## irgendjemand (16. Jan 2012)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Evil-Devil (16. Jan 2012)

PuppyGames hat sein Revenge of the Titans als OpenSource freigegeben. Kannst du dir ja anschauen.

Puppyblog  Blog Archive  Revenge of the Source Code
Puppy Games - Revenge of the Titans


----------



## Fu3L (16. Jan 2012)

> Wie funktioniert das Zusammenspiel zwischen 3D-Modellen, Monkey3D und JMonkeyEngine?



Ich finde nichts zu Monkey3d? Jedefnalls erübrigt sicht die Suche nach einer Grafikengine, wenn du die JMonkeyEngine hast^^ 

Die 3D-Modelle kannst du relativ komfortabel in die JMonkeyEngine laden.. Aber ich empfehle ebenfalls da noch mehr in die Grundlagen einzusteigen und ALLE Tutoriale auf der JME Seite zu lesen. Dann wird schon einiges klarer.


----------

